# Jackass or South Park?



## Roy (Oct 13, 2006)

which show do you perfer watching?

I really cant decide theese are my favorite shows so a draw for me .. what about you guys?


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 13, 2006)

Jackass is funny on occasion. South Park is just plain funny.

South Park FTW.

"If you could go back in time and stop Hitler, would you? I wouldn't because I thought he was totally awesome" - Eric Cartman.


----------



## Roy (Oct 13, 2006)

haha the World of Warcraft episode


----------



## Ziko (Oct 13, 2006)

Lets see:

Jackass: A show where some retards keeps hurting themself with crazy stunts thats not funny at all...

South Park: The most awesome Tvserie on tv!

GO SOUTH PARK!!!
But thats justmy opinion though


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 13, 2006)

South Park hands down! Jackass is just stupid most of the time. South Park at least has a storyline and YEAH the Warcraft episode was AWESOME!!!!


----------



## olaf (Oct 13, 2006)

Jackass: plain stupid

vs

South Park:li'l bit stupid but also funny as hell.

Win: South Park


----------



## Ash (Oct 13, 2006)

Jackass never fails at making me laugh.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 13, 2006)

CKY >>> Jackass. Heck, even Dirty Sanchez is better.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 13, 2006)

I've always like South Park than Jackass ^^.Yea...South Park FTW!!


----------



## Scarface 950 (Oct 13, 2006)

Jackass is great but I have to give it to Southpark that show rocks.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Oct 13, 2006)

South Park, easy, especially with the awesome social commentaries that Trey Parker & Matt Stone have injected into the last three or four seasons.

I find Jackass to be fucking stupid.


----------



## Anemone (Oct 13, 2006)

I prefer South Park


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 13, 2006)

South Park is just god .. >>> 

Loved the movie too


----------



## Kisame. (Oct 13, 2006)

south park is funny in a satirical and cheap humor wayl I love it.


----------



## Loki_Seijuro (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't really find it necessary to justify why South Park is better. If it's any consolation, I feel less idiotic when I watch it...take that for what it is I guess.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Oct 13, 2006)

Jackass. 

South Park has its moments for me, but it's not a show I really like, (not that funny in myy opinion) despite trying to get into it multiple times.


----------



## Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

southpark all the way.....its always funny and entertaining to me....jackass gets old...


----------



## bested (Oct 14, 2006)

JACKASSS!

southpark NERDS >_<


----------



## Miyata Prime (Oct 14, 2006)

SouthPark all the way.


----------



## Lilith (Oct 14, 2006)

SOUTH PARK yooooooooooooo >-< XD


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't even see how you can compare Jackass and South Park??? I mean they shouldn't even be on the same page together.


----------



## Trias (Oct 14, 2006)

South Park owns your ass. Jackass is shit.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 14, 2006)

Both of em are equally funny in different ways.

Jackass is more OMG I CAN'T BELIVE HE JUST DID THAT funny.

South Park is more controvercial and chuckling throughout the entire episode funny.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Oct 14, 2006)

I love both, but in terms of which show is better and memorable I'd say South Park definitely. It's a show that I'll never forget. It goes so many places people don't expect it to go. It's hilarious in an imformative (XD) way.


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 14, 2006)

I love them both but I gotta go with south park. If they were still making Jackass episodes then it might have been the other way around. Ive seen all the Jackass episodes a million times but there is a new south park every week.


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Oct 17, 2006)

Jackass is so stupid! South Park is hilarious! So, South Park for me!


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2006)

your so stupid


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 17, 2006)

Glad to see there's a fine amount of couth people on this here forum


----------



## D?j? Vu (Oct 17, 2006)

I pick Jackass, I love it. It's too funny. I always find humor in people getting hurt. I like South Park too though, and it's probably the better show. I like how each episode has meaning and not just random junk you see on some shows these days.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 17, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> your so stupid



aaaahhh the irony.


South Park has never failed to express the exact right opinion of everything it has ever addressed.

South Park wins over every other show on TV anywhere in the world.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Oct 17, 2006)

South Park gives men penises.


----------



## Suikka (Oct 17, 2006)

South Park. It always entertains me, and even though I watch some episodes many times over I still keep laughing.


----------



## Seany (Oct 17, 2006)

Though both are brilliant, I have to pick South Park


----------



## Atmosphere (Oct 17, 2006)

south park 

south park >>>>>>>>>>>>jackass


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Oct 18, 2006)

I think Jackass is funnier because I don't know why, but watching people do stupid things just makes me laugh a lot. Lol!


----------



## bhdsfjvclzxkfcpdskfp (Oct 19, 2006)

*Jackass Or South park ?*

I Think South Park Is Definately The Best Out Of The Two, South Park Rules!!!,Who Agrees ?.


----------



## ctizz36 (Oct 19, 2006)

South Park is way better than Jackass

Of course that is my opinion


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 19, 2006)

Speakin a South Park, who watched it last night? Man, was that one of the most fucked up episodes or what? I think I laughed through the whole episode.


----------



## Kisame. (Oct 19, 2006)

"Bear mace him , him and oh yeah him"

killed me


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Oct 19, 2006)

South Park.

Boys beating the crap out of themselves isn't really something I like to watch. ><

Cartoon satires of society, however, I'll watch any day of the week.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 19, 2006)

there both great but south park still has new episodes so i would have to say south park


----------



## w1p3r (Oct 19, 2006)

I've voted for south park coz it's the best


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 22, 2006)

No comparisson.... South park is one of the most funny things ever, and keeps improving.
Jackass Sometimes is very annoying.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 22, 2006)

South Park, no contest.

Underneath the humour there is an important and related social message and meaning (most the time anyway)


----------



## LordPerseus (Oct 22, 2006)

I haven't seen the show Jackass before so I'll have to go with Southpark.

However, movie-wise I would have to say Jackass.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 27, 2006)

has anyone seen the new South Park weds?LOL the funniest on yet other than the W.O.W. episode.


----------



## xXxInuzuka (Oct 27, 2006)

South park ftw! ^^


----------



## The Slacker (Oct 28, 2006)

Jackass isnt around anymore, so my vote goes to SouthPark. 

Plus Cartman dressed up as Dog The Bounty Hunter, and Butters speaking slang is FUNNY. ><


----------



## Mariia (Oct 28, 2006)

South Park, of course!  I can't stand Jackass, it's so stupid that they hurt themselves.


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 28, 2006)

The stunts in Jackass get real old, real fast.  It's also extremely stupid and not even funny. South Park gets my vote.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 28, 2006)

Neither.

Family Guy ftw.

Heck, Futurama is better than them aswell.

I still like South Park, and find it quite funny, I just don't thing it's "the best".


----------



## little nin (Oct 28, 2006)

jackass sucks compared to south park, and dirty sanchez pwns jackass


----------



## Red (Oct 28, 2006)

when cartman ate that chicken with his ass it was classic southpark


----------



## TicoTico (Oct 28, 2006)

South Park, for the umpteenth time it seems.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 28, 2006)

I like them both...JackAss never gets old to me, and South Park just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## TicoTico (Oct 28, 2006)

Just saw episode 1010 and, with the WoW-episode as well, it's now official - South Park>>>Jackass in every possible way.


----------

